# Heater in a ground blind and scent....



## CraigL (Oct 29, 2005)

This weekend I am going to sit in the tree most of the day, but I am trying something new. I was thinking of setting my ground blind up below with my little buddy heater for when I get cold. That way, I am not moving. 

For you guys that have run a heater in your blind, did you feel it increased your scent signature? lowered? or no noticeable effect?
thanx!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I have never run one in a blind. I run one in my slide in camper, but I dont park it under the tree. I do walk back to the truck to get warm. I have never noticed any noticable odor from my big buddy. Heat rises so any odor would want to rise with it or so it would seem. There is the noise though. Hope it works out for u.

marty


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

I had to hunt from a blind with a heater during the late season in Nebraska before and it worked just fine. Arrowed a nice 9 pointer at 19 yards while I was nice and cozy in the blind.


----------



## boddah4 (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't use a heaterr when bow hunting because of the fear of the scent. I do notice that the ground blind is alot warm than the air outside once you get in there though.


----------



## mountaineer2314 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was wondering about this too I hunt a lot with my five year old son and it is killing him that it is too cold for him to go now.


----------



## eprobation (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont use one while archery hunting because of the 20 yards ranges that I like...and I am affraid of scent.. 

YES in a ground blind while rifle hunting... They arent going to sell anything at 100 yards... plus it will keep you warmer and in the stand longer. 

I used one last year and we shot two deer within 35 yards with the rifle... NOT A PROBLEM.


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

I've had deer within 10 yards and downwind of my blind with a heater going. Didn't seem to be a problem.

OlGord


----------



## old skool (Nov 13, 2007)

I tried it once last season when the temps were in the -20's, inside frosted up then thawed, like hunting in the rain.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

I use one all the time. Keeps me warmer and deer do not notice it. I wouldn't hunt without it when the temp drops!


----------



## Grey Haired Bow (Mar 8, 2009)

*Just gear up for the weather, the deer will come.*

If you hunt with the wind, I don't believe a heater will effect your hunt.
Two of the guys I know, burned up their ground blinds with heaters, just need to be very careful. 
I have never used a heater, even when it’s below zero. But it's about time to give it a try.
At my age I like the blind just to be out of the wind when the temperature drops & the wind howls.
Just gear up for the weather, the deer will come.


----------



## NEstickslinger (Jan 10, 2009)

I will have to try it. Sounds cozy!


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

I used mine this morning and had deer 18 yards from me. They ignored me...


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

I have used one since I started blind hunting two years ago.No problem at all with the deer.If they smell it,it don't seem to bother them....Give it a try.


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

what kind of heaters are you all using?


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

bmw4422 said:


> what kind of heaters are you all using?


Wondering the same thing


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

I very rarely hunt out of a blind but last year decided to use one and My Buddy heater for a late season hunt. I had set the blind on Wednesday and walked out there Sunday dressed somewhat light carrying my heater. First bad thing was the four inches of snow we had gotten broke two rods on the Brickhouse. Next the new propane bottle lasted 15 minutes and ran out. The wife failed to tell me she had been playing with it.:fuming: I froze my mad @#$ off.:binkybaby: On a good note the Buddy heater works well makes no scent i can detect and its quiet.:darkbeer:


----------



## cgdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

I use the Mr. Heather portable Buddy heater....it came with a soft nylon case. It has a pocket on each side that holds one propane canister each. I haven't used it yet this year but did last year alot while yote hunting inside my pop-up blind. Really kept me warm when temps were single digit or below freezing.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

If they smell the heater they are downwind and have already smelled you.


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

I use the Buddy Heater.I have also used the small vertical Coleman.The Buddy puts out more heat,and on a side note.I always keep a spare bottle of fuel in the blind.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

blue thunder said:


> on a side note.I always keep a spare bottle of fuel in the blind.


Never claimed I was smart:embara: I was over being mad by the time I got home. The wife didn't even feel sorry for me she just laughed.:set1_rolf2:


----------

